# Tiburon crash



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this? Is everyone alright?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

What happend and where did this happen ? Hope everone is ok, That looks like the boat that was at RTD in AP.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it was the only one they made so far.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

bobfishbw said:


> I think it was the only one they made so far.


Where did you get the pic ?


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

Thats crazy hope everyone is alright. Interested to know the story behind this.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Where did you get the pic ?


A friend sent it to me on facebook. We were out today and ran by the ski channel. (that's were that boat crashed) I don't go back there any more due to all the drinking and way too many boats hauling a** around that little area. I hope everyone is ok but I would guess a few too many beers had something to do with this.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That looks pretty bad! Hope all is well...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

well, that answers any questions about whether it will stuff its bow in sand...

crazy, man I hope the owner and all on board is OK.. looks pretty bad


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Man the console and even the chairs are torn loose.......if no one was hurt its amazing


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I think that boat is 22'. So, at least 6-7' is buried in the sand. They must have been going really fast to do that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Coming back into the canals from fishing today and saw a lot of emergency vehicles at the Padre Isles Yacht Club. I guess I know now why they were there. Hope everyone is ok. You'd have to be hauling to stick that much bow into the sand.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i heard that the two guys on the boat were ejected before the impact. remember to wear your killswitch.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Is this in the Laguna somewhere, Not real familar with area ?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Just saw this on Facebook too. Hope no one was hurt but, that must have been a sight


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Story is, the guy was not wearing a kill switch! Was thrown out before it ran into the crowd.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

here's the pic Jimmy Burns posted on FB.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

It landed about five feet from my buddy's boat. He's said it came full throttle with nobody on it. Somebody was watching over everybody today. Five feet one direction and they are hauling body's out. 

WEAR YOUR KILL SWITCH!!!!


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I just saw it and a buddy knows where it happen and said that sand is hard hope they are ok and probably scared the hell out of the people in the water


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Saw it on Facebook as well. Hope whoever was thrown out is ok. Good man upstairs was watching out for those on the bank.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Is this in the Laguna somewhere, Not real familar with area ?


ski canal on north padre, basically a bunch undeveloped canals that gets overrun with hoopleheads drinking and carrying on on the weekends.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Bad publicity for the new company. They need to get some info out quick
I was thrown out of a shoal water that came back and severed my left leg at the knee spent a year in rehab. Please wear your kill switch
On a lighter note- what's the cutout on the rear cushions for? Men only seats?
Check out the bod on the honey in he pink tube.


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

The cutouts are probably for the hatch latches.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Will be interesting to hear how this happened. Anyone familiar with the area will know you would have to be trying pretty hard to get two people ejected from the boat.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Motor is jacked up and trimmed out


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

My buddy and his girlfriend (in the pink tube) were standing there when it happened. The guy did get ejected previous to the "stuff" and was not wearing the kill switch. God was watching over a bunch of people having a good time this afternoon in the ski canals. 10' left or right and there would have been multiple fatalities from this accident.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm guessing motor was jacked up and trimmed out to avoid dragging bottom when pulling up on the beach... Maybe fell forward onto the throttle reaching for something with the wheel cocked


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Ive never worked on gelcoat, Will that buff out?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

PalmsUp said:


> Bad publicity for the new company. They need to get some info out quick
> I was thrown out of a shoal water that came back and severed my left leg at the knee spent a year in rehab. Please wear your kill switch
> On a lighter note- what's the cutout on the rear cushions for? Men only seats?
> Check out the bod on the honey in he pink tube.


why would it be bad for Tiburon? just as easily oculd have been a majek, SCB, haynie, etc...

you can't control the dumbass behind the wheel when you're building boats.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang that sucker is buried in the dune!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Navi said:


> Ive never worked on gelcoat, Will that buff out?


My dad is a T.V. repair man....he's got an excellent set of tools.

Hope everyone is ok...glad no one on the beach was hurt!

Five


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> why would it be bad for Tiburon? just as easily oculd have been a majek, SCB, haynie, etc...
> 
> you can't control the dumbass behind the wheel when you're building boats.


Some boats are prone to spin out and if it was operator error (dumbass) they need to get it out. I am not sure these boats are even available to the public yet. It's just best to get out ahead of rumors.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm going to bet a dollar that it had a lot more to do with druken stupidity than boat design. there's a thread on corpusfishing going on, and someone that was there said the guy was **** drunk, and almost had his *** whipped.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

another pic off of FB.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Interesting that the console and driving seats came loose but the hull does not even looked cracked. I am surprised the power pole did not snap off too. Scarey stuff for sure


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I have ridden in that boat and it turns like its on rails,and turns flat with no slip like most skinny boats. My guess is he was in a tight turn and hit a wake and it just pitched him out. Sort of like catching an edge on skis. No telling what happened on the way out but when you are " in flight" you will grab anything- even the throttle. I agree, no excuses for no kill switch. we discussed this when we found out what the hull would do. I guess his phone was in his pocket since it goes straight to voice mail.


----------



## Capt. Chip (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if he and his passenger are ok? His phone goes to voicemail.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad no one on the beach was hurt!


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

Saw the boat at the in the water boat show last month; builder had just finished it, so I'm guessing it was the only one out. He docks it next to a Fountain on main channel. 

I take my family to the ski basin, but avoid it on holidays because of the jet skis and wake boarders. Last weekend we almost got run over by a couple of jet skiers on a side canal in the basin. Looks like we will be going elsewhere. 

Wear your lanyard and watch out for the other guy too


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I'm going to bet a dollar that it had a lot more to do with druken stupidity than boat design. there's a thread on corpusfishing going on, and someone that was there said the guy was **** drunk, and almost had his *** whipped.


How many message boards are you on?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> How many message boards are you on?


all of them. I was going to join the desparado forum, but didn't have a photo of my boat floating in 4" of water, so they wouldn't accept me.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That's nuts. Hope everyone was alright...


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I surely hope that wasn't a firewater induced incident. From the looks of that last pic the boys in khakis were on the spot.


----------



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

3 news said two men were fighting in the boat when it crashed. One man went to jail . Driver of the boat went to jail.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

firephil said:


> Well, I have ridden in that boat and it turns like its on rails,and turns flat with no slip like most skinny boats. My guess is he was in a tight turn and hit a wake and it just pitched him out. Sort of like catching an edge on skis.
> 
> Glad to hear the boat runs good, been following it since it was first posted. My accident involved hitting a wake and me hitting the throttle. My engine was jacked up and trimmed out so it lost the backend easy.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Might be a good spot to re-post 'Palms Up's old post about his accident. Good reminder on kill switch..and stuff that can happen in ANY boat...(post #28)

Hope you don't mind, PalmsUp...but your post sure made a better boater out of this old phart....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=120882&page=3&pp=10&highlight=swapping


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

Was curious about his accident. Thanks for posting that info.


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

the boat driver is my best friend, so take this for what its worth. i am in fort worth and catching up on the phone. first, the people in the boat are ok physically, bruised up. yes its super fortunate no one was injured seriously. yes we should all wear our kill switches.but i have been guilty numerous times of overlooking it. bet that changes now. i wasn't there, but i have been in a boat with this man easily over a 100 times and have never seen him charged up on firewater and acting the fool. also, i have known the driver for over 10 years and have never seen him within a million miles of wanting to fight. i don't know yet what caused the loss of control, but lets be thankful no one was hurt bad, and wait a bit to see what the story is. thank you 
cody


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

boltmaster said:


> Interesting that the console and driving seats came loose but the hull does not even looked cracked. I am surprised the power pole did not snap off too. Scarey stuff for sure


The mount for the power pole probably flexed (like a fishing pole) on impact while the screws for console have no flexibility and most likely sheared off. I'm sure the transom cracked.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Years ago, I had a jet ski and was riding it with friends, my buddies little brother wanted to rid it and was allowed. He hit a wave, slipped out of the kill switch, fell off, and the throttle stuck wide open (never had an issue previously or after). 

The ski headed full speed directly toward a sailboat anchored with a bunch of people on it, it was like a high speed torpedo. The ski went about 1/4 mile hit the beach and launched about 10 feet in the air and landed about 50 feet from the water. When we got to the ski a few minutes later, it was still running (at idle). I checked it out, let it cool down, put it back in the water and continued to ride it back home. 

It was the wildest thing I've seen on the water as it raced for that sail boat with no one on board the ski. Luckily, no one was hurt, as it could have been a tragedy. Crazy things can happen even when precautions are taken.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

unfortunate for all involved. Since Memorial day weekend at the local launch it has been MAYHEM. I mean that on several fronts. There is a lot of folks on the water and all that implies! 
I sincerely hope all this has a good outcome.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Those canals are crazy on the weekends. The area is way too small for the number of skiers and jet skis buzzing around. Just a matter of time till someone gets killed.

Maybe now they will impose some speed limits in there.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Noted to stay away from there....wow glad bystanders were not injured.

Sent from my Obamaphone using taxpayers money.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

netboy said:


> Those canals are crazy on the weekends. The area is way too small for the number of skiers and jet skis buzzing around. Just a matter of time till someone gets killed.
> 
> Maybe now they will impose some speed limits in there.












Dude...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Man this is bad in many ways. Glad no one got seriously hurt. Definately a good kill switch reminder and there will probably be 100 different stories on what happened. Hate to see it all, and looks like the boat still has the Ronhoward Marine sign on the front of the windshield.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Second pic it looks like a Ron Hoover sign in the reflection of the windshield. Was it on a demo?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vette0429 (Jul 20, 2006)

looks like the boat still has the Ronhoward Marine sign on the front of the windshield. 

Not sure this has anything to do with anything Skeeter... 

A question has been asked so I will respond. The boat was not out on demo with a customer of Ron Hoover Marines and no one employed by us was on the boat at the time. We too are interested in hearing what happened and hope that all aboard is OK. 

I appreciate everyone here staying focused on what really matters, finding out what happened and how an accident like this can be prevented in the future.
Chris Hoover


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I've seen multiple references calling that area a "ski canal". I take it that's where everybody skis and jet skis?

Â©


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Life Lesson No. 12....*."NEVER say NEVER !!!! "*.....(i.e. "I know when to say when" )

What are the odds on something like this happening ???...but it DID...


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> I've seen multiple references calling that area a "ski canal". I take it that's where everybody skis and jet skis?
> 
> Â©


The area is called the ski canal but it is just the undeveloped canals at the south end of padre isles.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=27.587871,-97.244239&hl=en&num=1&t=h&z=16

Just picture that area packed with boats and drunk people.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Lone-Star said:


> The area is called the ski canal but it is just the undeveloped canals at the south end of padre isles.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=27.587871,-97.244239&hl=en&num=1&t=h&z=16
> 
> Just picture that area packed with boats and drunk people.


Thanks:brew2:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

http://www.kiiitv.com/story/22544568/boat-crashes-into-dunes


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Typical "news" reporting. They say the boat was returning to the dock, there is no dock in that area....

I wonder how excessive speed is defined? There are a lot of bay boats out there that can go "excessively" fast.

Obviously, there was a crash, apparently due to a fight or something, but what was the reckless act? Was the guy driving fast, or did they bump the throttle to full speed before being thrown out? I wasn't there, just curious as to the real chain of events.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

wc said:


> Bout 3 weeks ago I had the wife and kid in the canals watching all the cluster clucking going on. Low and behold I distinctly recall my wife saying "why is that guy racing back and fourth up the main canal?" I told her more then likely he's trying out props or something to give him benefit of the doubt. Well, folks low and behold it was this exact same watercraft. Guess Ron White is right, "Just can't fix stupid".
> Born and raised in CC and have been using those canals since the 80's and it's looking like somebody going to take all the fun out of it. *TP&W will be crawling all over the place and I guess rightfully so.*


Shouldn't take too much to run the idiots off, but then again there can be a lot of idiots there sometimes. A little care and concern for others goes a long way as far as safety is concerned.

I have no problem if people want to act crazy as long as it only effects themselves, but they have no reason or right to endanger others.

Be safe:texasflag


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

So was it some customer that bought the first boat or the actual owner that has been posting here in the past driving?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=72433


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

There's been a lot of talk on the island lately about some jackarse running wot through the canals and how it would only be a matter of time before they killed someone. The day before this incident the game wardens were searchinig the canals for a certain boat after some near accidents. It will be interesting to find out if this is the same boat once the whole story comes out. At least nobody was killed and if you've ever been out to this area and seen how many people, including kids, can be on the shore you know how bad a catastrophe this could have been.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Keep it civil...all this guessing and finger pointing isn't going to get you any answers.

I'm sure we'll find out who the boat driver was in time, but until then we don't know and it's probably not a good idea to condemn the builder of the boat.



delrod said:


> the boat driver is my best friend, so take this for what its worth. i am in fort worth and catching up on the phone. first, the people in the boat are ok physically, bruised up. yes its super fortunate no one was injured seriously. yes we should all wear our kill switches.but i have been guilty numerous times of overlooking it. bet that changes now. i wasn't there, but i have been in a boat with this man easily over a 100 times and have never seen him charged up on firewater and acting the fool. also, i have known the driver for over 10 years and have never seen him within a million miles of wanting to fight. i don't know yet what caused the loss of control, but lets be thankful no one was hurt bad, and wait a bit to see what the story is. thank you
> cody


TH


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I just posted this on his FB page - So, who stuffed the boat into the bank, and almost took out several people in the canal???


----------



## tiburon21 (Aug 27, 2012)

There have been a lot of varying stories going around about this accident. First I would like to say that I thank God that no one was hurt. No one feels worse about what happened than me. These are the facts:
Â· I was not intoxicated and blew 0.0.
Â· I was not going at an excessive speed. My friend Tina and her daughter were on the boat and they said they didnâ€™t feel unsafe and were not even holding on.
Â· I hit something that made the boat jerk left and threw us out. I had my hand on the throttle which pegged when I was thrown forward then out.
Â· There was no fight on the boat as the news reported. There were a bunch of drunk individuals at the ski basin who were angry. They were ready to do both me and my passengers physical harm and threatened to trash the boat if we left it there.
Like most people I rarely where the kill switch. I just want to say that I will never operate a boat without one again. I hope this serves if nothing else, to reinforce that for others too.
Thanks to my friends and those who helped get the boat floating while being harassed by a drunken mob.
Most importantly, thanks to God that no one was hurt.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Well it shows that he is online and viewing this thread now. I hope that he will let us know what happened. I'm glad that no one was seriously injured for certain. I also hope that this does not Kill his boat building. I worked for an older gentlemen for years who had a quote that he used quite often "With ingenuity will come prosperity" I like his design and hope that he keeps going with it.

Granted that I don't know the builder in anyway. How many boat builders have stuck, sunk, or flat out grounded a boat when running a new design? I be willing to bet quite a few!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

no popcorn but I got a fresh bag of grapes for this thread.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

tiburon21 said:


> There have been a lot of varying stories going around about this accident. First I would like to say that I thank God that no one was hurt. No one feels worse about what happened than me. These are the facts:
> Â· I was not intoxicated and blew 0.0.
> Â· I was not going at an excessive speed. My friend Tina and her daughter were on the boat and they said they didnâ€™t feel unsafe and were not even holding on.
> Â· I hit something that made the boat jerk left and threw us out. I had my hand on the throttle which pegged when I was thrown forward then out.
> ...


So who went to jail? or was that another mis-quote by the news reports?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

On The Hook said:


> Typical "news" reporting. They say the boat was returning to the dock, there is no dock in that area....
> 
> I wonder how excessive speed is defined? There are a lot of bay boats out there that can go "excessively" fast.
> 
> Obviously, there was a crash, apparently due to a fight or something, but what was the reckless act? Was the guy driving fast, or did they bump the throttle to full speed before being thrown out? I wasn't there, just curious as to the real chain of events.


There are docks in the neighborhoods....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

tiburon21 said:


> There have been a lot of varying stories going around about this accident. First I would like to say that I thank God that no one was hurt. No one feels worse about what happened than me. These are the facts:
> Â· I was not intoxicated and blew 0.0.
> Â· I was not going at an excessive speed. My friend Tina and her daughter were on the boat and they said they didnâ€™t feel unsafe and were not even holding on.
> Â· I hit something that made the boat jerk left and threw us out. I had my hand on the throttle which pegged when I was thrown forward then out.
> ...


 Thats good to hear. Crazy how rumors get spread. Heck I believed it at first.....Glad everyone was okay. BTW I rarely wear my kill switch. I needed to replace the cord and just ordered a new after seeing this thread.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just want to know if the croakers in the live well made it through unscathed.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

So the guy told his story, and some don't like it or believe it. So, you would think its alright for the mob to harm the driver and passengers? 
Quick to pass judgement guys. Maybe we should have let black panthers have George Zimmerman when they put a bounty on his head, because we all know how rational the mob mentality is. Especially after a few brews.
Matter of fact, let's just give up our guns too. Cater to the enraged mob.

Â©


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Everybody here whos's never done something stupid RAISE YOUR LYING HAND!!!

I'm sure nobody feels worse about this deal than the operator.

All you hippocrates need to shut up and let this go.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

tiburon21 said:


> There have been a lot of varying stories going around about this accident. First I would like to say that I thank God that no one was hurt. No one feels worse about what happened than me. These are the facts:
> Â· I was not intoxicated and blew 0.0.
> Â· I was not going at an excessive speed. My friend Tina and her daughter were on the boat and they said they didnâ€™t feel unsafe and were not even holding on.
> Â· I hit something that made the boat jerk left and threw us out. I had my hand on the throttle which pegged when I was thrown forward then out.
> ...


Sounds like a few folks who were quick to judge might want to offer up some apologies.

Thankfully this is just a news story and not some piece from an obit...


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

The facts from Tiburon21 don't seem near as dramatic as all the other stories, as expected. Go figure.

Wonder why no video has surfaced, if he has been acting like an *** all this time?

Glad it did not turn out tragic.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*kill switch*

Glad u are ok. Cant pass judgement cause I am guilty of doing exactly what you have confessed to doing. Not wearing a lifevest and kill switch. I keep saying Ill change my ways but stubborn habits are hard to break.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

twitchtwitch-pause said:


> So who went to jail? or was that another mis-quote by the news reports?


 X2!


----------



## BigCalhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

unconfirmed, however I heard the owner and 2 others were thrown off (no kill switch) and no one other than the owners wallet got hurt. I am at the ski canals every weekend during the summer except this one. 

the lord watches everyone, even the drunk.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> There are docks in the neighborhoods....


I'm well aware that there are docks in the neighborhood as are others who live there, but this took place in a different undeveloped area and not in the neighborhood. There are no docks in the "ski basin".


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

Some of you are pretty funny on this thread- can any one produce any type of evidence that this guy has been tearing up the water ways for the last couple weeks-

The guy had an accident and thank God nobody was hurt or killed however accidents do occur

And the boat doesn't look that different than a lot of other boats from a side view- it doesn't look different until you look at the bottom so it seems like there could be all of boats that could be the culprit for tearing up the waterways- could be a blue wave, nautique star or even frontier- white/blue color combo is no all that unusual


----------



## kawa90 (Aug 22, 2011)

I would have to agree that we have God to thank for no injuries... I was actually the person who pulled the lanyard off the boat to kill the motor after it hit.. Very fortunate that it hit the most open point on the cove and no one was injured.

Shawn


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Shawn, when you pulled the lanyard was the engine jacked up and trimmed out like in the pick or did someone raise it after the accident?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

kawa90 said:


> I would have to agree that we have God to thank for no injuries... I was actually the person who pulled the lanyard off the boat to kill the motor after it hit.. Very fortunate that it hit the most open point on the cove and no one was injured.
> 
> Shawn


Was this in one of the finger coves or off the main channel? I've been running those canals since the late 70's and the main channel is usually reserved for the skiers, tubers, wakeboarders, ect....the off shoots were for swimming and chilling. Last time I was there...about 2 years ago, it was much more crowded than I had ever seen it. People lined the main, mostly drinking and swimming with boats running WOT occasionally and people on the banks cussing them. I'd say if you're parked on the main...you're taking your life into you're own hands. Again, I don't know the exact details and I'm making no judgement on anyone. Sorry it happened...I'm just surprised it hasn't happened sooner! Maybe the ski channel needs a new name after 30+ years!


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

With regards to the typical weekend afternoon in that area, I take my kids out there occasionally, but I always go early and leave before noon when the drunks and idiots start to show up in force. Even then I've had jet skis run laps around us as we swim at the end of one of the fingertip canals. Running up and down the fingertips trying to make the tight turns at the end has been popular for a while.

Lots of youth with everything but safety on their minds there too. Count me as one who is surprised it doesn't happen more, though we did have a young tube rider run over and killed a few years ago near and on their way back from that area.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Todd_CC said:


> No mistaken identity. The boat has it's name plastered down the side. The only one like it. No TX or registration attached to the bow, just a make shift sign on the grab rail. This is a small close knit community here and everyone knows or recognizes everyone else. Especially when he blows by your bow 25yards out, may I add in a no wake zone. I though more than once to chase him down and give him a piece of my mine but that would just bring me down to this guys level. He was reported and im sure local law enforcement will take that into account. If youâ€™re not a local or were not there to witness this act please feel free to refrain from commenting on an issue which you know nothing about.
> 
> Also on a side note, it's rare for a game warden to haul in an innocent man. My only complaint is that he was not in cuffs when transported.


I'm no longer "a local", but my dad is and I've probably been going to that channel longer than most have been alive...that being said, you're right, I don't know any circumstances involving the accident or the reported hauling *** in the No Wakes...for that it's quite possible he is guilty. As far as the GW taking him...he could have been getting him away from the area to more properly access the guy to see if he was intoxicated. If he wasn't cuffed, it probably wasn't an arrest!


----------

